
Ask HN: Android over iPhone? - ozres1
I&#x27;m primarily an iPhone user. What are the main productivity advantages of having an Android phone over an iPhone?
======
andreicon
You spend less time arguing about yours being the better option.

------
brudgers
Currently, I have GForth, Octave, J, a Clojure REPL, Ruby IRB on my Android
phone. I'm just waiting for Racket.

